# How can I make a vore POV like this one?



## Meadowridge99 (Jul 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zspi4bVpsUI

Is there some program I can use? I want to make one similar to that.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 24, 2015)

Jesus Christ, that's some nasty shit right there


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 24, 2015)

Just any 3D graphics software can do that. Needs lots of skills in that area however.

Or... you can use this thing.


----------

